# Black Sheep Dream Bike:"S-Cargo"



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

I put the finishing touches on the S-Cargo yesterday and took her out on her maiden voyage,God I love this bike!
I still don't have any action pictures yet but here are some from the NAHBS until I get those taken,this beauty got more attention then any other bike in the booth (including Eon).


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

_That is one cool design!!_

Were the apples free? Hey - you should call it the Wells Fargo S Cargo... lol.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That was one of my favorite bikes at the NAHBS show. Very very cool design.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*nice roller*

sweet delivery:thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Top-Ring:Thank you,this was the most complex design that I have undertaken to date but definitely the most fun.Yes,the apples were free and we were buying around 12-15 pounds of fruit a day.Little kids would run up and just start grabbing them while the parents would not realize that they were free and would start getting mad.

Laffeaux & Triple R:Thanks for the complements.I was humbled and honored by how many people came up and complemented this bike;I was so surprised because it was getting ten times the attention (and no,I'm not exaggerating) of all the other titanium bikes we had there!To bad there isn't a separate category yet at the show for cargo bikes,I think it would be great if there was.But there was a very nice write up about it on the NAHBS daily report page http://handmadebicycleshow.com/2008/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=37&Itemid=77
Here are some pictures of the hubs that are mentioned at the bottom of the article


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

I had black Rohloff and Schmidt hubs engraved with my personal spiritual affirmations by a great tattoo artist and friend named Webs in Dresden Germany last year.The idea was to turn the bicycle wheels into prayer wheels so that every time that you would go for a ride,you would project these thoughts into the world (Not unlike Tibetan prayer wheels).I was also aware to include the Rohloff hub number on the side of the hub,which is required if you wish to remove the sticker and not void the all important speedhub warranty.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Sweet. Last year Sycip showed a long bike that was also very well constructed @ NAHBS and it had a stoke monkey (http://cleverchimp.com/products/stokemonkey/faq/) on it. I really think that for the types of loads a bike like this is capable of and if it is going to be ridden in the city especially an assist system is key. Getting a bike this heavy while loaded up to speed from a standstill is going to take some time and when in traffic with busy intersections etc. you will find the need for the assist.

Probably blasphemy to mention this here but I really believe that bikes like this can do alot to replace the auto for many folks. I plan on getting one of the Kona Utes and installing an electric assist system on it here as soon as I can decide which system to go with.

I guess it is time for MTBR to instill a Long Bike Forum!

Namaste,

Bigwheel


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*One less S.U.V*



> Sweet. Last year Sycip showed a long bike that was also very well constructed @ NAHBS and it had a stoke monkey (http://cleverchimp.com/products/stokemonkey/faq/) on it. I really think that for the types of loads a bike like this is capable of and if it is going to be ridden in the city especially an assist system is key. Getting a bike this heavy while loaded up to speed from a standstill is going to take some time and when in traffic with busy intersections etc. you will find the need for the assist.


Namaste' BigWheel:Thank you,I agree that there is a requirement for assistance in climbing and getting going from stand still while fully loaded;here at BlackSheep we wanted to address this challenge while maintaining the S-Cargo as a 100% human powered vehicle,as not to have it confused with being an EV or Hybrid.We found that the perfect solution for us was in pairing the Rohloff speedhub with a Rotor RS4X crankset http://www.rotorcranksusa.com/i1-rs4x.shtml.
This combination allows us a low enough gear and the elimination of the dead spot in pedaling completely,that makes climbing and going from a complete dead stop (even on a steep incline) while fully loaded quite manageable regardless of fitness level.This is not to say that that we wouldn't include a stoke monkey in an S-Cargo build if someone asked for one,it's just good to realize that these goals can be achieved while still relying completely on human power to drive this bike.



> Probably blasphemy to mention this here but I really believe that bikes like this can do alot to replace the auto for many folks. I plan on getting one of the Kona Utes and installing an electric assist system on it here as soon as I can decide which system to go with.


I know exactly what you mean,most people see a longtail and start imagining how to micro manage it to some African guy in a jungle.When we are the ones that are causing the most pollution in the world and paying more then ever for gas (we have crossed the $100 per barrel mark),our country would benefit most from relying more on human powered vehicles like this one and less on cars and trucks (not to mention how much healthier we will be).



> I guess it is time for MTBR to instill a Long Bike Forum!


I completely agree,especially with all these new production cargo bikes hitting the streets now like:The Surly Big Dummy,the Kona Ute,and more http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=343147&highlight=cargo.
There will be a great number of people who would benefit from such a forum,what do you say MTBR?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

yoginasserLaffeaux & Triple R:Thanks for the complements.I was humbled and honored by how many people came up and complemented this bike;I was so surprised because it was getting ten times the attention (and no said:


> It wasn't that the Ti bikes were bad. It was just that this one was so cool.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Hay Yogi your S-cargo reminds me of a british ww1 style motobike,the fat tyres,mudgaurds,and the back rack the whole bike is so cool and would be liked by bikers from diffrent backgrouds,where did your thoughts come from and what inspired you ?


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

TRIPLE R said:


> Hay Yogi your S-cargo reminds me of a british ww1 style motobike,the fat tyres,mudgaurds,and the back rack the whole bike is so cool and would be liked by bikers from diffrent backgrouds,where did your thoughts come from and what inspired you ?


Laffeaux:Thanks,that's exactly how I feel 
Triple R:You hit the nail right on the head,I LOVE classic motorcycles and I wanted to make this bike look like a 1920's Indian motorcycle but also have it be the most practical bicycle at the same time.Part of what makes building a truly utilitarian cargo bicycle is that weight is no longer an issue,so you can use only the most robust and dependable components and not concern yourself with the typical anorexic mindset.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesume,there is a time and a place for weightsaving,but some things have to be done a certain way and you cant bypass things to acomodate ease of use,hard and heavy it needs to be


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow, that bike is too cool!

Yogi, are those Schwinn 24 x 3" cruiser/chopper rims and tires?


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

grawbass said:


> Wow, that bike is too cool!
> 
> Yogi, are those Schwinn 24 x 3" cruiser/chopper rims and tires?


Triple R:I couldn't have said it better myself.
Grawbass:Thanks!Actually,those are Surly large marge 24" rims with Schwinn stingray 24X4.25" rear tires.The tires weigh about 1800g each and are very heavy duty and durable (especially when compared with endomorph tires),a perfect match for the tasks at hand.I also loaded the tubes with Stans sealant so that I don't have to worry about fixing any flats with this monster.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Yogi, this bike really upped the bar at the show. I kept thinking how much my kids would love to ride on the back of it as we cruise the neighborhood or go to the grocery store. Very nice stuff and the idea, design, and delivery are all perfect. What's next?  This was one of my favorite bikes at the show...behind the Eon though. :thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

cocheese said:


> Yogi, this bike really upped the bar at the show. I kept thinking how much my kids would love to ride on the back of it as we cruise the neighborhood or go to the grocery store. Very nice stuff and the idea, design, and delivery are all perfect. What's next?  This was one of my favorite bikes at the show...behind the Eon though. :thumbsup:


Cocheese:Thanks for all the kind words and support (I also enjoyed reading your NAHBS blog BTW),it was a real pleasure meeting you and having that nice discussion that we had.Are you going to be there next year too?
I can't tell you exactly what we are working on at the moment(it's top secret don't you know:devil: ),as that would spoil the element of surprise.But we were supposed to debut 5 dream bikes at the show;due to unforeseen events,we did not have the time to meet the deadline and only introduced 3 bikes (this was a bit of a mixed blessing as these bikes were a bit of an overload already).One of the two that didn't make it this year was meant to be the "jewel in the crown" if you will,but we grossly underestimated the time it would take to complete that project alone.We feel that it should be ready and well tested by next years NAHBS though.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

yoginasser said:


> Cocheese:Thanks for all the kind words and support (I also enjoyed reading your NAHBS blog BTW),it was a real pleasure meeting you and having that nice discussion that we had.Are you going to be there next year too?
> I can't tell you exactly what we are working on at the moment(it's top secret don't you know:devil: ),as that would spoil the element of surprise.But we were supposed to debut 5 dream bikes at the show;due to unforeseen events,we did not have the time to meet the deadline and only introduced 3 bikes (this was a bit of a mixed blessing as these bikes were a bit of an overload already).One of the two that didn't make it this year was meant to be the "jewel in the crown" if you will,but we grossly underestimated the time it would take to complete that project alone.We feel that it should be ready and well tested by next years NAHBS though.


I had a great time at the show and it was a pleasure meeting you and James and chatting with you about bikes and such. I initially thought that I might not go to Indy, but it was so much fun this year that I think I may have to do it. Well, if this is only the tip of the iceberg for you guys, you must have something special up your sleeves. I can't wait to see what you have up your sleeves. I haven't gotten my first Black Sheep yet but I'm already planning for numbers 2 and 3! :thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

cocheese said:


> I had a great time at the show and it was a pleasure meeting you and James and chatting with you about bikes and such. I initially thought that I might not go to Indy, but it was so much fun this year that I think I may have to do it. Well, if this is only the tip of the iceberg for you guys, you must have something special up your sleeves. I can't wait to see what you have up your sleeves. I haven't gotten my first Black Sheep yet but I'm already planning for numbers 2 and 3! :thumbsup:


It would be nice to see you at the 09 show Cocheese.Let me know if you decide to go and definitely when you decide to pull the trigger on your first BSDB (will it be an Eon?);feel free to PM anytime.It would be good to talk to you again,and a good opportunity to share with you whatever is on the cutting edge with us at that moment.We do expect to raise a few eyebrows with our new incarnation next year in Indy,it will be something very special.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

yoginasser said:


> It would be nice to see you at the 09 show Cocheese.Let me know if you decide to go and definitely when you decide to pull the trigger on your first BSDB (will it be an Eon?);feel free to PM anytime.It would be good to talk to you again,and a good opportunity to share with you whatever is on the cutting edge with us at that moment.We do expect to raise a few eyebrows with our new incarnation next year in Indy,it will be something very special.


Yea, I'll let you know when I decide 100% on Indy. I went there years ago for the Indy 500 and I don't really recall much about the town at all. The races were fun though.

PM incoming! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

To me I look at bikes and their design as an artform,I see a bike and instantly see what needs to be changed or how cool it would be to put this or that on it,I wish I had done welding,If I had I would make frames into an artform,custom one off's,dam I think I will go do a welding course,its the only thing stopping me from customizing frames.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

TRIPLE R said:


> To me I look at bikes and their design as an artform,I see a bike and instantly see what needs to be changed or how cool it would be to put this or that on it,I wish I had done welding,If I had I would make frames into an artform,custom one off's,dam I think I will go do a welding course,its the only thing stopping me from customizing frames.


The day your work and your passion become one,you never work another day in your life.I say go for it Triple R.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful bike. If I were to ride over to the shop, could I get a look at this new incarnation? And would I have to sign a confidentiality agreement?


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Beautiful bike. If I were to ride over to the shop, could I get a look at this new incarnation? And would I have to sign a confidentiality agreement?


Thank you Sgltrak.You are welcome anytime,but please PM me on when you would like stop by so that we can hide everythinDOH!I'm mean,so we can be sure to be there to properly welcome you


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

yoginasser said:


> The day your work and your passion become one,you never work another day in your life.I say go for it Triple R.


Thanks Yogi,I had a small blast at mig welding when I welded a framework out of old plumbing pipe to the back of my pickup,my bro showed me the basics and I was away,done a good job for my first time,we only had stainless wire to use and he reconds its harder to use than normal wire? I found it very easy to use once I got the distance between the tip and the pipe right,and the speed to go at,I admit I had to get the angle grinder out to round some hairy bits,but job well done in the end.


----------

